# Fusibles Rearmables PPTC



## MasCalambres (Oct 20, 2007)

Hola

He visto en un catalogo que existen ese tipo de fusibles, pero he buscado en la wikipedia y google y no e encontrado nada acerca de ellos.

Alguien puede decirme en que consisten, para que se utilizan, y que ventajas tiene frente a los fusibles convencionales.

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 20, 2007)

suponfo  que en amidata tienen.

Basicamente es una lamina plastica donde se dibuja el cable conductor por lo que tienen un bajo punto de fusion.

Los puedes encontrar en las placas de ordenador modernas, son unoas placas metalicas gruesas pequeñas.

Hay dos modelos rearmables o un solo uso.

Se utilizan como proteccion.
Hay un articulo de elektor que explicaba como funcionaba.


----------



## MasCalambres (Oct 20, 2007)

Gracias tiopepe123 

Voy a echarle un ojo a ver si tengo esa revista, o si encuentro el articulo en internet.

¿¿  Los rearmables seran como una especie de termico no.?

Tu que piensas.


Saludos


----------



## heli (Oct 20, 2007)

Son de polisilicio y se "abren" cuando hay sobrecarga, "cerrándose" de nuevo cuando desaparece. Los llevan, por ejemplo, las salidas USB de los ordenadores.
Físicamente parecen un condensador de lenteja (cerámico) o un varistor, aunque también los hay en chip SMD.
Tyco Electronics Raychem los llama "polyswitch" y se pueden comprar en rs-amidata.


----------

